
Show HN: Dilay – A free 3D sculpting application - abau_org
https://abau.org/dilay/
======
buzzier
[https://stephaneginier.com/sculptgl/](https://stephaneginier.com/sculptgl/)

~~~
warent
[https://i.imgur.com/zTelhsA.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/zTelhsA.jpg)

Awesome tool, but this is why I gave up on my 3D modeling career as a child

~~~
visarga
My contribution to 3D art.

[https://imgur.com/a/FuHb1UG](https://imgur.com/a/FuHb1UG)

~~~
Zamicol
Lilliputian drag (queen?).

[https://i.imgur.com/oWgLBml.png](https://i.imgur.com/oWgLBml.png)

~~~
King-Aaron
[https://i.imgur.com/NLuWmhE.png](https://i.imgur.com/NLuWmhE.png)

------
oregontechninja
What is the advantage of this over Blender? Blender has been my go-to for
modeling, sculpting, video editing, and so much more. I'm not trying to bash
this, I'm just curious.

~~~
jefftime
I've dabbled a bit with digital sculpting, and for me, Blender's sculpting
tools feel really odd. I haven't tried out Dilay, but both ZBrush and
3D-Coat's sculpting tools are a more natural fit for me. Blender has a certain
inaccuracy I can't articulate very well that makes it hard for me to use
effectively

~~~
oregontechninja
I'll agree that they're definitely not standard tools, but I grew up using
Blender so they're familiar to me.

------
Gys
Wow ! Why not have this as a tablet app ? Seems more intuitive to work with ?
A free app with in-app purchases to export the result for 3d printing.

~~~
unwind
Actually encouraging a free software application (it's GPL) to target more
closed platforms in order to add in-app purchases for basic functionality is
very cynic-sounding to me ... am I just being old?

~~~
Keyframe
He could make a tablet version and sell it. Nowhere does it say, in GPL, you
can't do that as well.

~~~
guy98238710
Anyone could then publish a free clone though? Anyway, locking user's data in
the app and then charging the user for getting it out is definitely against
the spirit of FSF who publishes GPL.

------
sorenjan
This reminds me of Sculptris.

[http://pixologic.com/sculptris/](http://pixologic.com/sculptris/)

------
eerikkivistik
Really cool stuff! I was wondering, how are you solving the issues of
sculpting low polygon primitives (do you dynamically subdivide or?).

~~~
abau_org
> do you dynamically subdivide

Exactly.

~~~
eerikkivistik
Thanks. Considering doing something similar for our product and add sculpting,
this is one of the issues that popped into my head when I was playing around
with the idea.

~~~
techsin101
nice low key plug?

~~~
eerikkivistik
Edit: I seem to be in a mood today, sorry for the rash response.

~~~
techsin101
no i just made a snarky comment for no reason, even though i do the same thing

------
corysama
You would probably get a lot of artist feedback if you started an announcement
thread in [http://polycount.com/categories/technical-
talk](http://polycount.com/categories/technical-talk)

------
eps
How many people have worked on this? Just curious.

~~~
abau_org
Mainly just me:
[https://github.com/abau/dilay/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/abau/dilay/graphs/contributors)

------
KevanM
"that's an unfortunate colour" \- a colleague said when they saw my screen.

~~~
ghostly_s
...white?

~~~
KevanM
fleshy coloured ball.

~~~
haldean
I think you might be looking at the WebGL thing someone posted in the
comments?

~~~
KevanM
You were right, I was.

------
macca321
open source sculptris? yes please!

~~~
bayesian_horse
Try Blender.

~~~
nineteen999
Until ZBrush 2018 (which incorporates Sculptris tesselation model), Blender's
Dynamic Topology mode was the closest thing to Sculptris as far as I know.

The cool thing I noticed about Dilay when I checked it out was that it had a
Zsphere-like mode as well.

------
msadowski
Are there any projects on integrating haptic devices with 3D sculpting? I
think it would be quite cool to use something like Novint Falcon[1] for
sculpting.

[1] - [https://www.vrs.org.uk/images/novint-
falcon.jpg](https://www.vrs.org.uk/images/novint-falcon.jpg)

~~~
zawerf
In VR there are a ton. Oculus medium, google tiltbrush, etc:

[https://www.oculus.com/medium/](https://www.oculus.com/medium/)

[https://www.tiltbrush.com/](https://www.tiltbrush.com/)

Unless you mean something with real haptic feedback that isn't just a rumble
(meaning it actually pushes back if you hit something instead of going through
it), then I dunno. The limitation there is probably hardware.

~~~
frou_dh
What would such hardware be like? The first thing that comes to mind to me is
some kind of glove that covers the arm and shoulder too, and can dynamically
tense up many different regions on its surface, to restrict muscles/tendons.

~~~
yorwba
There's a company using ultrasound to create haptic feedback without having to
actually touch anything:
[https://www.ultrahaptics.com/](https://www.ultrahaptics.com/)

Disclaimer: I have no way to tell whether their product would work for
sculpting or even at all.

------
bayesian_horse
Another free 3D sculpting application: Blender.

~~~
lostgame
Blender: The invaluable, indespensable FOSS application with the worst UI/UX
to ever disgrace a computer monitor.

~~~
bayesian_horse
Blender's UI is quite efficient. Unfortunately it is very strange, both for
the user and for the addon developer.

When I inquired about certain things (like callbacks for buttons, or custom
panels/windows) a core developer gave me the rather annoyed reply
(paraphrasing): "Blender isn't an application framework and Python is meant to
enhance functionality, not create it." Which is unfortunate, because Blender
has become a de facto application framework, even if the developers don't want
to admit it.

~~~
Doxin
I'm more than sure that python plugins are allowed to add panels and buttons
and whatnot to the interface. I suppose you just ran into the wrong person to
ask questions.

OTOH I'm afraid I don't know specifics either so I guess I'm the wrong person
to ask as well.

~~~
bayesian_horse
Oh, it does allow you to add buttons to panels. It doesn't allow you to add
area types, dialogs and tabs in the properties area.

Also there is no such thing as a button callback in Blender UI. The only thing
you can do is insert a button which calls an "operator". You can define your
own operators of course, but this only works as long as you don't want to
generate the buttons dynamically. Then you'd have to generate operators
dynamically, and things only go downhill from there...

------
starmole
Meh? I tried to make a hole in the sphere, and the result was not pleasant.

~~~
abau_org
Yeah, you can't change topology using the normal sculpting tools. But using
the Remesh tool you can subtract (Boolean-wise) one mesh from another, which
essentially can be used to punch holes into a mesh.

